# Breasts 'deflating'



## Auggie (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Ruth,

I had a scan at 4weeks 5days to rule out ectopic because of a pain on my right side and we saw a sac and the begining of a fetal pole!  The corpeus luteum was on my right which is what my doctor thinks was causing the pain over there.  Is it normal for there to still be a corpeus luteum?

Yesterday (1 day after the scan) I had moderate nausea and my heightened smell returned but since the day of the scan my breasts have been 'deflating'.  They are  not nearly as tender as they used to be!!! Last night even the nipples have returned to their pre-pregnancy state.  Is this normal? Should I re-do and hcg and progesterone test?  My last hcg was at 19DPO and it 2,666 (up from 948 at 17DPO) but my progesterone had gone down slightly from 98 on 18DPO to 83 on 19DPO even though I'm taking crinone gel!

Thanks!
Auggie


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Corpus luteum will stay there for a number of weeks yet. Boob feelings will come and go in early pregnancy and is not an indicator for things going wrong so no need to redo bloods. I presume you are booked for another scan ¡n a week or two and that´s the next best step.
Congrats.

Ruth


----------



## Auggie (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for the reassurance once again Ruth!!!!

Yes, I'm booked for a scan on Feb 14 where we will hopefully hear a strong heartbeat!

Thanks again!
Auggie


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi  Auggie !! 

I just want to wish you good luck with your pg!!!


Warm wishes  
Stella


----------



## Auggie (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks Stella,

I wish the exact same for you!!!!!!!!!!

Hugs
Auggie


----------

